# History of Christianity



## Matthias (Nov 25, 2007)

I am looking for suggestions on good books on the history of Christianity. 

I recently picked one up called "A History of Christianity" By Kenneth Scott Latourette at a used bookstore and it looked like it was going to be a good read, but after the first few chapters I am not quite sure what to make of it. Is anyone familiar with it?

Thanks for any help


----------



## DTK (Nov 25, 2007)

Matthias said:


> I am looking for suggestions on good books on the history of Christianity.
> 
> I recently picked one up called "A History of Christianity" By Kenneth Scott Latourette at a used bookstore and it looked like it was going to be a good read, but after the first few chapters I am not quite sure what to make of it. Is anyone familiar with it?
> 
> Thanks for any help



It was my seminary text, excellent scholarship, but is one of the most boring texts to read. Perfect example of an excellent scholar whose style of reporting leaves much to be desired. But someone may differ from my experience with this text. 

DTK


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 25, 2007)

Latourette was a church historian who studied at Yale (1904-1909). He became involved in the the Yale Mission and served in China until illness brought him home in 1912. An American Baptist, he not only served a term as President of that denomination but returned to Yale where he was a professor from 1921 until his retirement in 1953. He also was elected president of the American Historical Association.

Latourette is best known for his _The History of Christian Missions in China_ (1929), _History of the Expansion of Christianity_ (7 vols., 1937–1945), and _Christianity in a Revolutionary Age_ (5 vols., 1958–1962).

_(Cf. Douglas, J., Douglas, J., & Clouse, R., G. (1997, c1991). Vol. 4: Biographical entries from New 20th-century encyclopedia of religious knowledge. Rev. ed. of: Twentieth century encyclopedia of religious knowledge 1955.; Biographical entries from New 20th-century encyclopedia of religious knowledge.)_

For a brief bibliography on Church History from the editors of _Leadership Journal_ . . .

Earle E. Cairns, _Christianity through the Centuries: A History of the Christian Church_ (Zondervan, 1954, 1981). From a "conservative, non-denominational perspective," Cairns quickly scans the multifarious history of Christendom. Includes a fine bibliography at the end of each chapter, as well as many pictures, charts, and maps.

Jean Comby, _How to Read Church History_, 2 vols. (Crossroad, 1989). Comby’s unique approach includes many excerpts from historical documents (nearly as much material as the narrative), helping the reader to do history as well as read it. Highlights Roman Catholic events, but gives a fair shake to Protestant developments too.

Tim Dooley, ed., _Eerdmans’ Handbook to the History of Christianity_ (Eerdmans, 1977; rev. 1990). Colorful charts, graphs, maps and pictures bombard the reader of this combination history and dictionary. Each section includes major articles accented nicely with shorter pieces on important personalities, movements, and events. A book one can curl up with for hours.

Justo González, _The Story of Christianity_, 2 vols. (Harper & Row, 1984). With an economy of expression, González captures the character and significance of events and people. He also devotes substantial coverage to Christianity in Central and Latin America. Many visuals and chapter bibliographies fill out this engaging history.

Paul Johnson, _A History of Christianity_ (Atheneum, 1977). Written as a "retrospect" and "balance sheet" now that Christianity’s "period of predominance is drawing to a close." The fast-moving narrative, not always theologically orthodox, has a journalistic flavor: events are set in their political context, and Johnson’s not unwilling to suggest the less noble side of things.

Kenneth Scott Latourette, _A History of Christianity_, 2 vols. (Harper & Row, 1975). A study of the "pulsations in the life of Christianity." Latourette charts the expansion of Christianity and its effect on the world. He attempts to cover everything with some depth, and he succeeds. A classic.

Bruce L. Shelley, _Church History in Plain Language_ (Word, 1982). Shelley is a courageous historian: he does not hesitate to use gripping anecdotes and stories to crystallize periods and issues. To keep the reader engaged, he focuses on one major issue per chapter. thoroughness is slighted, as he admits, but this book keeps the story in history.

Charles Williams, _The Descent of the Dove: A Short History of the Holy Spirit in the Church_ (1939). Williams writes history as he does novels: as if the supernatural world view of Christians makes a difference. Regularly he notes that "our Lord the Spirit" permitted this or ordained that. This brief metaphysical, cultural, and spiritual history of the church, although dated, will still reward the patient reader.

_Christian History : 100 Most important events in church history_. 1990; Carol Stream IL: Christianity Today.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 25, 2007)

Not a book but another recommendation about how you can "redeem" time that would otherwise be wasted while driving or around the house. RTS on iTunes U has a great free podcast on the the history of Christianity.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 25, 2007)

How about....

History of the Christian Church, 8 Volumes
By: Philip Schaff

Can be found here.


----------



## Matthias (Nov 26, 2007)

DTK said:


> Matthias said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for suggestions on good books on the history of Christianity.
> ...



David,

I actually find it well written and not boring to read, but what has me wondering is the way the author relates the story of Christ. I'm not sure how do describe it but it, but he seems to paint a very secular picture of Jesus. He also seems to have no understanding of the divinity of Christ. I am actually shocked to hear that he is a Baptist to be honest. 

However, I did browse through the section on the Reformation, and yes I agree the scholorship is excellent.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I will be checking them out!


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 26, 2007)

Matthias said:


> I'm not sure how do describe it but it, but he seems to paint a very secular picture of Jesus. He also seems to have no understanding of the divinity of Christ. I am actually shocked to hear that he is a Baptist to be honest.



I said he was an _American_ Baptist (ABCUSA). That means anything from KJV-only dispensationalist on the right to Peter Gomes, the openly homosexual chaplain at Harvard, on the left. In the US, there are substantial theological differences between some of the Baptist bodies. The ABC, for example, has several regional judicatories open to gay clergy (cf. TABCOM, Chicago, Rochester, etc. [I only identified by name the ones on record with this postion]), a history of accepting progressive theology (e.g., Harvey Cox), etc. Check out the heritage statement of ABC affiliated Colgate Rochester Crozer Divinity School (http://www.crds.edu/). 

While the ABC has a strong presence of conservatives, it is by no means uniform in its theology. One of the core values, "soul liberty" (falsely attributed, In my humble opinion, to Roger Williams), is viewed as preventing any kind of confessional uniformity. That is why so many of the judicatories have active "Association of Welcoming and Affirming Baptist" congregations (Find a Welcoming & Affirming Church). It has been a long time since graduates of some ABC schools even needed to believe in the Deity of Christ or the uniqueness of salvation in Christ alone in order to be ordained or remain in good standing (cf. _A Voluptuous God: A Christian Heretic Speaks_, Celebration of Mystery, Heretics Community Event: Sunday, 9/30 @ 11:30 a.m. - Forbes.com; for official support by the judicatory executive minister for the work of this church, cf. _AWAB's Lake Street Church, Evanston, IL, Brings Together Eight Faiths in Day of Harmony _at Associational eNewsletter, which cites a _Chicago Tribune_ piece approvingly).


----------



## Matthias (Nov 26, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> Matthias said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how do describe it but it, but he seems to paint a very secular picture of Jesus. He also seems to have no understanding of the divinity of Christ. I am actually shocked to hear that he is a Baptist to be honest.
> ...



Thank you for clarifying that for me. Its tough to keep all the acronyms straight


----------



## matthew11v25 (Nov 26, 2007)

My Favorite:

2,000 Years of Christ's Power (3 vol.)
By Nick Needham

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/000-Years-Christs-Power-Fathers/dp/0946462496/ref=pd_bbs_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1196058869&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: 2,000 Years of Christ's Power: Part One: The Age of the Early Church Fathers: Books: Nicholas R. Needham[/ame]

I found it to be a very exciting read.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Nov 26, 2007)

Matthias said:


> I am looking for suggestions on good books on the history of Christianity.
> 
> I recently picked one up called "A History of Christianity" By Kenneth Scott Latourette at a used bookstore and it looked like it was going to be a good read, but after the first few chapters I am not quite sure what to make of it. Is anyone familiar with it?
> 
> Thanks for any help



Check my blog and Schaff is online.


----------

